# And not to pull your halo down*...



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm playing around with my brows again, and have made them thicker once more ;O I can't decide which I like better... What do you ladies think? My last FOTD (here) has the other version of my eyebrows in it. 
(Actually, I have about 4 brow versions, but no matter, seeing as 2 of them are kind of 'ornamental' and depend less on the actual eyebrow than the eyebrow pencil xD)

This is one of the 2 looks I've been doing every day for about the past 2 weeks, gaaaah! A kind of warped pin-up, less perfect lips, more extreme eyeliner...
No fear however, I'm going to a Vegas night party this weekend so that should involve lots of glitter and lots of fun ;D

Skin ; Illamasqua concealer in 105, Studiofix in N3 (left my makeup at a friends house, grr, grrrr), Coygirl Blush, Strada as contour, Moon River as highlight.
Eyes ; E/S's - Omega, Crystal Avalanche, Carbon. On brows I used Espresso and Lingering pencil... Zoomlash in Zoomblack, Blacktrack Fluidline, Fascinating pencil on waterline. Falsies are some random drugstore ones...
Lips ; Burgundy L/P and Tender Tryst lip stain.

*Sorry about the weird short focus blurs on the photo by the way, I was in a hurry this morning and didn't realize it until I uploaded it! ;/*


----------



## rimberry (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, this is amazing. I especially love the lip color.


----------



## fintia (Jun 17, 2009)

Gorg! and I like your brows thinner IMO ;-D


----------



## beisquare (Jun 17, 2009)

Very lovely! I wonder if you could share another pic with your eye open? Thanks!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

your face is literally a work of art


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beisquare* 

 
_Very lovely! I wonder if you could share another pic with your eye open? Thanks!_

 
There you go, edited one in ^_^ I didn't post one initially cause the quality of the open eye ones was so terrible!.. ;O HTH!


----------



## amyzon (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow.  You are, seriously, so, beautiful. I think you should keep your brows in a simple clean arch, that way you can easily sculpt them with a brow powder/pencil, as you mentioned, especially since it seems like you like changing things up.  The modern pinup look totally suits you - I love it!


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gorgeous simple look.  I prefer the thinner brows on you.


----------



## ssherices (Jun 17, 2009)

Both brows are gorgeous on you!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

Great look, very dramatic!


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I like your eyebrows thinner.

Love this look...the liner, lips, and skin are amazing


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love this look so much...you should be a model...you have the most amazingly beautiful face I have ever seen!!! Seriously!


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

you are so GORGEOUS. i don't even know what to say, you're just so perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a good way of course!


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 17, 2009)

Your face is flawless. I actually like your eyebrows in your avatar better than the older FOTD.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 17, 2009)

I love your looks, which are all so gorgeous, I looove your brows in the previous look, but for this look, it's looks perfect the way you have shaped them.
and the liner is FIERCE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the thinner brows (going through a skinny brow phase myself) and this is me to your eyeliner


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, your blending is so good that I didn't realise you were wearing eyeshadow until I had a really close look.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 17, 2009)

hot liner, youre so unique looking (in a reallyreally good way!)


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Jun 17, 2009)

You literally have one of the most gorgeous faces I have EVER seen. I like your brows best this way.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the thinner brows as well.
Your bone structure is jaw dropping.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the cateye look, so simple and pretty. I like your brows better in your other FOTD where they are thinner, but you do look good both ways.. hell, they'd look good any way with your gorgeous face!


----------



## vixo (Jun 17, 2009)

You're so pretty and your skin is perfect! 
You should really model ! 
As for your brows, I prefer them thinner, like in the older FOTD pics.
Your make up is amazing too !


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 17, 2009)

Gah! You're like a painting I swear! I like both brow styles but I think you look better with a thinner brow IMO. Your eyes are so beautiful too!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like your brows thicker.  This look is very pretty.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 17, 2009)

geez... this look is just perfect!!!!

I actually like the thicker brows. oh... and plz become a model.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jun 17, 2009)

this is fierce! =D great look, you look gorgeous! i love the liner


----------



## ashtn (Jun 17, 2009)

your so gorgeous!!!! (as usual)
I think your brows look good either way, but i think i'm leaning more towards the thinner ones, but Ive always been into thin eyebrows, mine are really really thin right now, but ive been thinking about making mine thicker as well. need a change.


----------



## BBJay (Jun 17, 2009)

Your eyeliner is so perfect. I'm jealous.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Seriously gorgeous!  I prefer the thinner brows, and lips in this look are stunning!


----------



## driz69 (Jun 18, 2009)

you look fabulous darling. love the look. I am a fan of thicker brows so i would say thick rocks


----------



## Tahti (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, so many lovely things to say a massive THANKYOU to ^___^ you ladies have made my day!.. 
*I don't know about the whole modeling gig though, I'm only 5'8 ;O but your compliments are greatly appreciated.*

Thanks for all the advice on the brow-situation btw, I think I will go back to thinner, as is the general consensus ;D


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 18, 2009)

I would go slightly thinner then what u've done here and ur brows would look so good IMO. Having thicker brows makes u look younger.


----------



## madnicole (Jun 18, 2009)

beautiful (as usual!). I think I like your eyebrows a little thinner than above, but I think that's just because it's what we expect to see in a 'pin-up' look. I think without the eyeliner, the heavier brows would look better....maybe find a nice in between so you can keep changing to suit your look!
cheers...


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 18, 2009)

Both look great I wouldn't be able to decide either x


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 18, 2009)

Beautifull either way. But i kinda like ur brows a tiny bit thinner.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 18, 2009)

amazing liner! i vote for the thicker brows! they're hot!


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

gorgeous! your liner is fabulous and your brows look great in both pics but IMO i think i like thinner better.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 19, 2009)

You are not average hunny ! You are very beautiful and unique. Love the brows more full...


----------



## User67 (Jun 19, 2009)

That is some sick eyeliner!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 19, 2009)

your cat eyes i perfect. Love that you paired it with such subtle yet juicy lips. I like your brows in the avatar picture.


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

love the liner


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 19, 2009)

you look like a freaking doll. absolutely perfect. <3


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jun 19, 2009)

RIGHT ON TIME!!! I was looking for a thick winged liner look to wear for tonight!  thanks this is hot!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mwala (Jun 19, 2009)

I love your face! haha, not to sound weird or anything, but you have amazing bone structure and skin...and eyes and lips and nose : p

I think the thinner brows suit you : )


----------



## Sharee (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! Your brows look great both ways but, I like your brows thicker. Just my opinion.


----------



## prettysecrets (Jun 19, 2009)

you are model fierce!!

i love the thick brows and the eyeliner is amazing!!


----------



## darae (Jun 19, 2009)

wowow you are seriously gorgeous! *enviousss* i love the liner!

i saw your other pic and lol i can't decide either.. for this look the thicker eyebrow matches but the other look i love the thinner eyebrow..

maybe just switch it up depending on your FOTD??


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 20, 2009)

I am GREEN with envy over your amazing flawless skin!


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 20, 2009)

You are soooo gorgeous!!!!

I love your brows both ways, but the thicker brows really work for this retro look with strong liner.


----------



## nongoma (Jun 20, 2009)

flawless!


----------



## siemenss (Jun 20, 2009)

perfectly done


----------



## franimal (Jun 20, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 20, 2009)

you have a very strong face, so i think either brow suits you well! also, i'm going to pick up burgundy l/p today because your lips look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 21, 2009)

I love your brows like this!


----------



## ellesk (Jun 23, 2009)

Hold on... I need to compose myself. 
Ok. 
1. You are absolutely stunning, it's sort of unfair. 
2. Your makeup is absolutely stunning, which is also unfair because... what the hell. You already have perfect features. 
3. That 3rd picture made Brigitte Bardot jump into my mind. 
4. I *think* I like the thicker brows better... particularly in that 3rd picture. But you can pull off any style, so I guess it's more about your personal preference.


----------



## Manda-la (Jun 24, 2009)

I love this look so much you look gorgeous! I think this kind of look suits you soooo well. You remind of the first Barbie, you know the one in the black and white bathing suit. Kind of random, but you're definitely chanelling the retro beauty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2009)

Your eyeliner is amazing!


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 25, 2009)

stunning..your eyebrows look great both ways but if i had to choose i like thicker


----------



## yoyie (Jun 27, 2009)

i like thinner better....but both looks are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 29, 2009)

You are stunning


----------

